# Question for the Craft



## David Melear (Aug 25, 2009)

Brothers,
I am the Deputy Grand Commander for the Grand Commandery of Texas, and I would like to see what the option would be if I were to open a discussion thread about some of the issues we are having at the state level.  I have read the post on this form since December and have been very interested in the subject matter.  I would like to post certain questions to see what type of responses I receive, any mason is welcome to answer as some of the challenges we face in the Commandery are universal to the craft.

Please let me know your opinion.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 25, 2009)

I would give my two cents, which really isn't even worth that.  It is probably best to start the threads under the York Rite forum.


----------



## Scotty32 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am up for it, best way to get through it is to have a discussion.


----------



## LRG (Aug 26, 2009)

SK DGC
This would be great and would spark a huge interest upon this body.
A lot is to be known and understood.

Thank you for your willingness and honoring us with your dedication


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 26, 2009)

David Melear said:


> Brothers,
> I am the Deputy Grand Commander for the Grand Commandery of Texas, and I would like to see what the option would be if I were to open a discussion thread about some of the issues we are having at the state level.  I have read the post on this form since December and have been very interested in the subject matter.  I would like to post certain questions to see what type of responses I receive, any mason is welcome to answer as some of the challenges we face in the Commandery are universal to the craft.
> 
> Please let me know your opinion.



It's an honor to have you here Bro. Melear. I recently added a York Rite calendar on the forum, so any future or revolving events can be placed there for all to see. York Rite members can also set event reminders which will notify them of upcoming dates. This can be found here:

York Rite Even Calendar

Also if you need a custom Forum for the York Rite, drop me a line. I appreciate your zeal for the York Rite and if there's anything you need please let me know.


----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for the bit of ignorance... but is the DGC like a DDGM of blue lodge, of sorts, or more like the SGIG's personal representative from Scottish Rite?


----------



## David Melear (Aug 26, 2009)

The Deputy Grand Commander is like the Deputy Grand Master, I will be the Grand Commander is April, we serve one year terms, just like Grand Lodge.  The Grand Commandery line is 10 years from start to finish.  The SGIG is a long term appointment by the Grand Commander of the Scottish Rite, I would say that is he more like a DDGM, he is not elected, he is the personal rep in whatever state, or valley he is in, we have no say in who is our SGIG.  In the Commandery we vote on all of our officers, however the Grand Commander has no DDGM types in our districts.  The Grand Officers serve in that aspect as well, in addition to being elect officers.


----------



## David Melear (Aug 26, 2009)

The main reason that I am asking the question is because I read the post about Grand Masters doing blogs, and I like the idea of doing it as a Grand Officer, either to inform everyone of what is going on in the state, or just asking questions and getting answers.  

I do not have all the answers, but I know that we being Brothers, can put our heads together and solve any problem.  Plus, being a younger Mason, I hit the big 40 this year, I believe in my heart that if we are going to survive in the future it is up to the younger members, in age and at heart , to take charge and move this fraternity to the next level.  

I get once chance to be in charge and I donâ€™t what to screw it up, but I donâ€™t want to sit back and just collect a title either, so if you will just put up me for a year and a half, I would really like to share what I am allowed to share, and help, learn from you and try to inform everyone what is happening.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 27, 2009)

Bro. Melear, Freemasonry needs more guys like you!


----------



## rhitland (Aug 27, 2009)

Let the discussions begin!  Glad to have you Brother


----------



## David Melear (Sep 15, 2009)

How many of you would be opposed to adding a cord that attaches to the class A uniform goes around the shoulder and under the arm to signify the number of member you have top lined in the Commandery? There would be a different color for every 5 members you sign up?


----------



## JBD (Sep 15, 2009)

Works for me, we need something.  I am already near 10 in a little over a year - I wouldnt do it for the cord, but some will and that will only add to the ranks.


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great idea David.


----------



## David Melear (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been wondering about this for some time, how many of you like the Scottish Rite education system?  I would like to do some type of education program for the York Rite as well.  Maybe not on the level of the Scottish Rite with the 60 dollar book and 6 test, but maybe with the ritual and some online reading we could put on the website.  

What would you think about this idea?  How many of you would be willing to take a test about the York Rite that might help increase your knowledge on the organization?


----------



## David Melear (Oct 4, 2009)

Really this is your York Rite, what would you like to see done?  I have been all over the state and talked to many Sir Knights, but because it is for the school of Instruction or Inspection, I am not sure I always get the important information?  
Give me some more ideas, I have been told communication, real membership programs, like educational development, and a few other that are a little hard to explain.  Put down your ideas, I still have some time to put items in to place.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sir Knight Melear,
 I've only been a York Rite Mason for almost 8 months. I was one the canidates  in the Royal Arch Degree during the festival at Holland Lodge in February. The degree brought a new meaning to the traveling man. If there was anything I would have done different during the festival,I would to have all Orders done at my home conclave.

The three questions that were asked before being allowed into the Commandery were already answered and all we had to was to sign the paper. It was a big class of canidates, and I understand time issues. Either way, I would have answered the same, but sometimes I wonder if everyone would have done the same?


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2009)

David Melear said:


> I have been wondering about this for some time, how many of you like the Scottish Rite education system?  I would like to do some type of education program for the York Rite as well.  Maybe not on the level of the Scottish Rite with the 60 dollar book and 6 test, but maybe with the ritual and some online reading we could put on the website.
> 
> What would you think about this idea?  How many of you would be willing to take a test about the York Rite that might help increase your knowledge on the organization?




Another excellent idea, tell me how I can help


----------



## David Melear (Oct 8, 2009)

Send me your e-mail address and what you are interested in doing, and I'll get you started.


----------



## SSG_Morrison (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a question about York Rite.   When you join and lets say you go through a Festival and receive all the degrees.  You are now a member of 3 independent groups.  The Chapter, The Council and The Commandery.  If you take an officers chair in the Chapter can you also hold a Officers chair in Council and the Commandery at the same time?  When you pay your yearly dues, does that cover all three or do you have to pay dues to each one?


----------



## MGM357 (Mar 9, 2010)

In most cases the C&C meet in the same Lodge, but maybe on different dates. Its very common to see the same Companions to be officers of both C&C's. This year I am the Principal Sojourner and Conductor of the Council in the C&C. The duties are closely the same.  The Commandery is a different appended body from the C&C, you have to be a Christian to be a Knights Templar. The dues for the C&C are together and the Commmandery are seperate.


----------



## David Melear (Mar 9, 2010)

Johnnie is correct, it is hard to say it any better.


----------



## BroBill (Sep 18, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> It's an honor to have you here Bro. Melear. I recently added a York Rite calendar on the forum, so any future or revolving events can be placed there for all to see. York Rite members can also set event reminders which will notify them of upcoming dates. This can be found here:
> 
> York Rite Even Calendar
> 
> ...



Bro. Blake, when I try to access that link I receive a message that I do not have permission to access that page.  This would be a great tool for me in that I'm the Committee Chair for Helotes York Rite's Communications Committee and I try to post our events to the widest possible Masonic audience. How would I go about requesting permissions for the York Rite Calendar?  

S&F BroBill


----------



## BroBill (Sep 18, 2011)

SK DGC Melear, I for one would enjoy sharing views and opinions with our leaders! 

S&F 
SK BroBill


----------



## Howard1977 (May 17, 2013)

In Iowa we pay one amount that is all inclusive of chapter council and commander for our yearly dues. We pay 50.00 a year for York rite dues


Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid. - Bro. John Wayne


Brother,  Companion, & Sir Knight Howard E. Hubbard. New Hope #480 Eldon, Iowa A.F. & A.M and Springville Lodge #139 A.F. & A.M. Springville , Iowa, Clinton Chapter #9 R.A.M, Ottumwa Council #31.R. & S. M., Malta Commandery #31 K.T, State of Iowa


----------



## Howard1977 (May 17, 2013)

That covers chapter council and commandery

Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid. - Bro. John Wayne


Brother,  Companion, & Sir Knight Howard E. Hubbard. New Hope #480 Eldon, Iowa A.F. & A.M and Springville Lodge #139 A.F. & A.M. Springville , Iowa, Clinton Chapter #9 R.A.M, Ottumwa Council #31.R. & S. M., Malta Commandery #31 K.T, State of Iowa


----------

